# Congestive Heart Failure



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello everyone!

My 11 year old Maltese, Lollie, was diagnosed with CHF 6 months ago. He is on Lasix, Spirolactone and Enalapril. The vet as adjusted the meds several times over the past 6 months, each adjustment giving my boy some relief for 6 to 8 weeks. After an exam yesterday the Vet feels Lollie is in the advanced stages now, his meds are maxed out and his heart is in pretty bad shape now. Lollie still enjoys life as much as he can, still has an appetite but is definitely declining now. I gather this is the final stretch? 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else out there has dealt with this issue and could tell me what to expect for the later stage of CHF. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry you and Lollie have to go through this. I don't have any experience with CHF. But I wanted to let you know I care and I am praying that Lollie will not be in pain and that you will have wisdom in his care.....and enjoy your time together & make more lasting memories. I hoping others here on SM have knowledge with this diagnosis and will offer help/advise. Many uplifting thoughts & prayers coming your way for dear little Lollie.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda had CHF, we had no idea she had it we took her to the emergency pet hospital and within a hour she was gone we are still just devastated, my Matilda was 11 1/2. 
I'm so sorry your going through this. 
My advice to you is to cherish each moment take lots of pictures, you will know when its time.
Again my heart breaks for you and little Lollie


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry this is happening to your Lollie. I can't give you any advice but will send prayers your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, my heart breaks for youl We are w/ you in the journey. God give us courage to face what we don't want to be true.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh, my heart breaks for youl We are w/ you in the journey. God give us courage to face what we don't want to be true.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES!


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh gosh, thank you everyone for the out pouring of love! This has definitely hit home after yesterday's vet visit, the hubby and I are definitely cherishing every moment from here on out with our boy. He is laying next to me on the couch right now chewing on his chew bone. He still has that spark for life but does a lot of coughing, he gets weak and wobbly sometimes, confused and his appetite is starting to wane. This is going to be one tough road to walk. When he loses that spark for life or the quality of his life is gone, we will definitely do the right thing. 

Matilda's Mommy, I am so sorry your baby went so quick. Losing our babies is heart shattering stuff.

Thank you all for your support, its comforting to know there are others out there that feel such love for their Malteses. 

💖🐶


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Recent photo...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, what a darling guy. I'm so sorry you're going through this. My Zooey has CHF, but just the very beginning stage. We also lost a silky terrier to it, but he was very old and lived many years with it before it got to be too much and we put him to sleep. So glad you are here for some extra support. We definitely know what you're going through. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Awww, what a darling guy. I'm so sorry you're going through this. My Zooey has CHF, but just the very beginning stage. We also lost a silky terrier to it, but he was very old and lived many years with it before it got to be too much and we put him to sleep. So glad you are here for some extra support. We definitely know what you're going through. ((((Hugs))))


Thanks zooeysmom! So sorry to hear you lost a silky terrier to CHF. _hugs_ Some can go years, others days or months. I wish you all the best with Zooey, it certainly is hard to lose our babies.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that about Lollie. Marie's Snowball has congestive heart failure and we nearly lost him a few years ago. But with vigilance, she has kept him going, She has both a cardiologist and an holistic vet that she works with. Lollie actually looks pretty good in that picture. Good luck, we never know what the universe has in store, Lollie may have much more time. Here is hoping that is the case.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry to hear that about Lollie. Marie's Snowball has congestive heart failure and we nearly lost him a few years ago. But with vigilance, she has kept him going, She has both a cardiologist and an holistic vet that she works with. Lollie actually looks pretty good in that picture. Good luck, we never know what the universe has in store, Lollie may have much more time. Here is hoping that is the case.


Thanks so much!! So sorry to hear about Marie's Snowball, wow, a couple years is fabulous that he is still with you! Lollie is doing a lot of coughing and has this entire time since diagnosis. It seems every 4 to 6 weeks he starts to retain so much water around the abdomen and heart area. According to the vet he is maxed out on his meds, and other than one other drug for heart failure, he thinks Lollies heart is in very poor shape with only one side even functioning now. Vet said there is so much fluid the heart is actually being displaced in his body. His heart is beating so hard on the one side, his entire body appears to have tremors. Oddly enough the Vet said the exact thing you said, Lollie still looks really good for the shape he is in. He is starting to get weak and the vet thinks episodes of collapsing is going to happen soon. We live so rural, we don't have multiple vets to choose from. This vet has been fabulous with Lollie over the years with teeth pulling, urinary tract infection and overall care. He also knows birds, which is rare in vets! 🐔🐤 We are praying Lollie lives as long as possible meanwhile enjoying every moment now.

Wishing you all the best with Marie's Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry to hear that about Lollie. Marie's Snowball has congestive heart failure and we nearly lost him a few years ago. But with vigilance, she has kept him going, She has both a cardiologist and an holistic vet that she works with. Lollie actually looks pretty good in that picture. Good luck, we never know what the universe has in store, Lollie may have much more time. Here is hoping that is the case.


My heart and prayers go out to you and your darling and adorable Lollie. ❤ I hope sharing my personal experiences, in regard to my precious Snowball’s heart failure, can help you in some way. 

As Walter shared here ... my darling Snowball, who turned 14 years old on February 19th of this year ... had a very serious heart attack (ruptured chordae tendineae ) on March 3, 2016. His prognosis at that time was 12 to 18 months. I feel so blessed, that considering his prognosis at that time ... and, after that, about six months later, he required dental surgery and oxalate stone surgery ... that Snowball has done so well.

Snowball’s medical team (_Team Snowball_) think that what has helped Snowball so far ... has been a combination of traditional heart medications (Enalapril, Pimobenden, Lasix) ... AND, Chinese supplements. In addition, his diets consists of low sodium home cooked meals. 

I prepare Snowball’s low sodium home cooked dinners that include either chicken breast or extra—lean ground beef. I add and rotate a combination of veggies like broccolli, Brussel sprouts, asparagus, peas, red pepper, butternut squash, pumpkin, etc. He can also enjoy many fruits. His breakfast is 1/3 cups of chicken and Cherrios! Yes, Cherrios. 🙂

Snowball loves to go for walks to his favorite place ... which is a nine minute drive from home! Long story how that happened! LOL However, due to the COVID-19 pandemic and the extremely hot and humid conditions here in Ashburn, Va ... his walks have been very limited at the moment. It is recommended by his cardiologist that it is not safe or healthy for him to experience real hot and humid conditions.

I feel it’s important for our precious fluff babies that have been diagnosed with heart failure ... to be under the care of the best cardiologist you can afford ... that is, in addition to their regular vet. Snowball has cardiology appointments every four to five months. During those visits he has a complete cardiac check-up ... including the echocardiogram, the test that is very accurate in determining the heart’s condition. This all helps in making sure your fluff baby is receiving the correct medications and dosages in order to best help him/her. I have been taught by Snowball’s cardiologist how to monitor Snowball ... including checking his breathing rate after he initially falls asleep. 

I also feel that having a vet who practices both traditional and holistic medicine is a huge plus. The Chinese supplements (I think they are basically the same supplements (consisting of specific mushrooms) that now have also been proven to be so helpful for humans).

In addition, Snowball receives monthly acupuncture/laser treatments for his heart and collapsed trachea from his regular vet, Dr. Krisi Erwin. 

I feel blessed that Snowball has had the same vet for all of his 14+ years. She formally worked at Leesburg Veterinary Hospital in Leesburg, Va. And, several years later and after completing her certification to practice holistic medicine ... she started her own private practice ... Wholistic Paws Veterinary Service. She is Snowball’s and my Earth Angel.

Again, my heart goes out to you and sweet Lollie. I love his picture ... he is so cute and adorable looking. ❤🐾❤🐾 please feel free to ask me any questions if you think it can help you.

I am trying to post two pictures of Snowball and Dr. Krisi. With the COVID - 19 pandemic ... all vet services in this area are “curbside” 😀

Hugs ..
Marie 

PS: Would you feel comfortable sharing your name with us? I noticed the updated forum no longer shows our names in the avatar. I personally feel it’s a nice gesture when writing or speaking with someone .. to address them by their name. 🥰.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My heart and prayers go out to you and your darling and adorable Lollie. ❤ I hope sharing my personal experiences, in regard to my precious Snowball’s heart failure, can help you in some way.
> 
> As Walter shared here ... my darling Snowball, who turned 14 years old on February 19th of this year ... had a very serious heart attack (ruptured chordae tendineae ) on March 3, 2016. His prognosis at that time was 12 to 18 months. I feel so blessed, that considering his prognosis at that time ... and, after that, about six months later, he required dental surgery and oxalate stone surgery ... that Snowball has done so well.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, I should have mentioned my name originally! My name is Leyla, I am 60 😱 yrs old. 😂 And live in New Mexico.

Marie, thank you for all your valuable information here! I enjoy learning as much as I can about things, especially CHF now that our precious Lollie is dealing with it. I am super glad to hear you have so many practitioners helping you with Snowball. It is definitely making a difference! I wish we had such technicians out here, but we are so remote, we do what we can. I agree with all the techniques you've been using to aid in his health. LOVE your photos! So precious!

Lollie always had a very sensitive stomach and threw up on even the highest quality brands of food, grained and non grained feeds. So I started cooking for him when he was 4 years old...Cooked ground Turkey, cooked veggies, sweet potato and a dash of vitamins. Instantly stopped the vomiting and he gained a ton of energy.

At 7 yrs he started to get a few loose teeth here and there and was put under 3 times since to remove all but 14 teeth. (I had always brushed Lollies teeth every night before bed, so this tooth loss was a surprise) I started a new technique to caring for his teeth after this, I continued to brush his teeth nightly but without paste and I followed up with spraying his mouth with Colloidal Silver. This completely arrested the tooth loss along with removing and keeping up with tartar and no more tear stains!

Lollie seems to be on the same meds as Snowball with the exception of the Pimobenden? The vet has me also watch his breathing at night and when it reaches a level over 35-40 respirations a min, he will have me adjust the meds. He is also on the herb Hawthorn.

Lollie is past the stage for too much exercise, not only does he have crippling arthritis and limps but he becomes so out of breath now and will cough until he collapses. He will bring out a toy once in a while, but it's very short lived and he has to lay down and recover.

I really don't know what to expect day to day and this has me on edge. He is declining much quicker than he was even 4 months ago. He is starting to wheeze now, he also gets confused, has panic attacks and his cataracts are horrible. My poor Lollie. 😢


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our Kitzel is 10 yrs. old & he has a grade 3 heart murmur (from 0-3 in 2 months) as one of the chordae tendineae snapped causing regurgitation. He is only on Benazepril --where he gets 1/4 tablet of 5 mgs per day. He is under the care of a very good cardiologist & also his local vet. I first noticed him giving a little grunt when I picked him up. We live in a very hot & humid climate & his cardiologist says that he can set his own pace in exercise---so he walks & then we push him in the stroller w/his sister (she has cancer). He still loves to eat, loves to walk, still plays w/his toys---but he does sleep much more than he ever did. He doesn't cough! I did have a maltese (my first) yrs. ago that lived a long time w/CHF. I wish you all the best!


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> Our Kitzel is 10 yrs. old & he has a grade 3 heart murmur (from 0-3 in 2 months) as one of the chordae tendineae snapped causing regurgitation. He is only on Benazepril --where he gets 1/4 tablet of 5 mgs per day. He is under the care of a very good cardiologist & also his local vet. I first noticed him giving a little grunt when I picked him up. We live in a very hot & humid climate & his cardiologist says that he can set his own pace in exercise---so he walks & then we push him in the stroller w/his sister (she has cancer). He still loves to eat, loves to walk, still plays w/his toys---but he does sleep much more than he ever did. He doesn't cough! I did have a maltese (my first) yrs. ago that lived a long time w/CHF. I wish you all the best!


Aww...dear Kitzel, I am so sorry! I hope he continues on for many more years! Our dogs and their hearts.... All we can do is continue the love and appreciate every moment with them. My hubby insists Lollie needs a heart transplant. 😆 I agree!


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My 11 year old Maltese, Lollie, was diagnosed with CHF 6 months ago. He is on Lasix, Spirolactone and Enalapril. The vet as adjusted the meds several times over the past 6 months, each adjustment giving my boy some relief for 6 to 8 weeks. After an exam yesterday the Vet feels Lollie is in the advanced stages now, his meds are maxed out and his heart is in pretty bad shape now. Lollie still enjoys life as much as he can, still has an appetite but is definitely declining now. I gather this is the final stretch?
> 
> ...


Now I feel really bad for you. I know how it hurts when you lose someone. All I can do is pray for your Lollie. Most importantly, you have to cherish all the moments you both are sharing. And try to keep him happy. I hope he continues on for many more years. I can't give you any advice regarding this matter. But I hope you both have a wonderful time before anything happens.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all your compassion! I will keep you all updated on Lollies progress and let you know how he is doing as time passes. You guys are fabulous! 💖🐶


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lollie is precious, I pray he lives a long life like little Snowball


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

TwoCrows said:


> Oh gosh, thank you everyone for the out pouring of love! This has definitely hit home after yesterday's vet visit, the hubby and I are definitely cherishing every moment from here on out with our boy. He is laying next to me on the couch right now chewing on his chew bone. He still has that spark for life but does a lot of coughing, he gets weak and wobbly sometimes, confused and his appetite is starting to wane. This is going to be one tough road to walk. When he loses that spark for life or the quality of his life is gone, we will definitely do the right thing.
> 
> Matilda's Mommy, I am so sorry your baby went so quick. Losing our babies is heart shattering stuff.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear the news. My heart goes out to you too! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lollie is precious, I pray he lives a long life like little Snowball





Bubble boy said:


> So sorry to hear the news. My heart goes out to you too! I will keep you in my prayers.


Thank you so much both of you! 

Lollie is a bit better this week after a medication adjustment, praying this adjustment lasts as long as possible!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thankful for the good news update on Lollie. I too will be praying the medication adjustment lasts a very very long time! Please keep us updated.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thankful for the good news update on Lollie. I too will be praying the medication adjustment lasts a very very long time! Please keep us updated.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Thank you, I will keep you updated! 

That sure is a cutie pie in your signature! 💖


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

TwoCrows said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My 11 year old Maltese, Lollie, was diagnosed with CHF 6 months ago. He is on Lasix, Spirolactone and Enalapril. The vet as adjusted the meds several times over the past 6 months, each adjustment giving my boy some relief for 6 to 8 weeks. After an exam yesterday the Vet feels Lollie is in the advanced stages now, his meds are maxed out and his heart is in pretty bad shape now. Lollie still enjoys life as much as he can, still has an appetite but is definitely declining now. I gather this is the final stretch?
> 
> ...


I lost a maltese suddenly to CHF. She'd had had her yearly exam two weeks before and she was given a clean bill of health. Even had blood tests done and all was well. She was close to 12 years but supposedly was healthy. Then suddenly she wasn't. Took her to her regular vet and he had her in an oxygen cage. Then called for me to take her to the emergency vet hospital an hour away. She died in my arms on the way there. The vet there said it was probably a cord in the heart that broke. It was all so sudden, I was devastated. 

I also had a shih tzu, who had CHF for months before passing. He was 16 1/2 years and had no problems except being diagnosed with the heart problem. Though a famiily dog, my teenage daughter was very attached to him. The vet eventually told my daughter that the medication had given him an extra 6 months of life, but now he was ready to let go. I stayed with him as he was euthanized with an injection. It was horrible for me but a gentle passing for him. 

Hope that you will find peace for yourself when Lollie passes on her own or with the help of a vet. It's never easy.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Happinesstogo said:


> I lost a maltese suddenly to CHF. She'd had had her yearly exam two weeks before and she was given a clean bill of health. Even had blood tests done and all was well. She was close to 12 years but supposedly was healthy. Then suddenly she wasn't. Took her to her regular vet and he had her in an oxygen cage. Then called for me to take her to the emergency vet hospital an hour away. She died in my arms on the way there. The vet there said it was probably a cord in the heart that broke. It was all so sudden, I was devastated.
> 
> I also had a shih tzu, who had CHF for months before passing. He was 16 1/2 years and had no problems except being diagnosed with the heart problem. Though a famiily dog, my teenage daughter was very attached to him. The vet eventually told my daughter that the medication had given him an extra 6 months of life, but now he was ready to let go. I stayed with him as he was euthanized with an injection. It was horrible for me but a gentle passing for him.
> 
> Hope that you will find peace for yourself when Lollie passes on her own or with the help of a vet. It's never easy.


Oh I am so sorry! ((HUGS)) It's never easy to lose them, no matter how they pass or from what. I guess heart disease is quite common. Their short lives are never long enough either. It's easier on them, I think, to be there for the euthanasia. I have had so many animals put down over the years at the Vets office, I am always there holding them in those final moments so they know I am still there, I know it makes for an easier passing. For now I am making sure to make our moments more special then ever knowing his final day could come at anytime.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Leyla. I have been thinking about you and precious Lollie a lot. And, I am happy to hear with the medication adjustment that Lollie is a bit better. 

I am wondering if adjustments have been made with Lollie’s Lasix. Interestingly with Snowball ... he was initially on Lasix twice a day. Then because his heart condition remained stabilized ... his cardiologist instructed me to reduce the Lasix to once a day. So, the only time I have needed to increase the Lasix is if Snowball gets episodes of a higher/abnormal breathing rate that doesn’t slow down. Snowball is to be given an additional Lasix if that happens. Then if his heart rate and coughing subsides ... we are okay. I have only had to add an additional Lasix twice ... and that was quite a while back. 

In addition, I think the reason Snowball’s heart condition stabilized ... is because scar tissue has closed a large portion of the ruptured valve. However, as you know, things can change without a moments notice.

Another medication Snowball takes twice a day is Hydrocodone. Snowball also has a collapsed trachea ... so, the Hydrocodone and laser/acupuncture treatments have helped tremendously in reducing coughing related to the collapsed trachea.. The only time Snowball coughs is when he becomes too excited ... like when playing _chase_ (running back and forth a lot and then spinning around and lowering himself to the ground like a football player! LOL) ... or if he is upset when he knows he is about to get poked and probed with a vet appointment.

I do think the Chinese supplements have helped Snowball tremendously.

Again, I am just sharing information ... in case you see something that might help Lollie in some way. I do understand that our precious fluff babies circumstances are not quite the same ... but, one never knows if just one bit of information shared might help.

Hugs for you and Lollie ...
Marie


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Leyla. I have been thinking about you and precious Lollie a lot. And, I am happy to hear with the medication adjustment that Lollie is a bit better.
> 
> I am wondering if adjustments have been made with Lollie’s Lasix. Interestingly with Snowball ... he was initially on Lasix twice a day. Then because his heart condition remained stabilized ... his cardiologist instructed me to reduce the Lasix to once a day. So, the only time I have needed to increase the Lasix is if Snowball gets episodes of a higher/abnormal breathing rate that doesn’t slow down. Snowball is to be given an additional Lasix if that happens. Then if his heart rate and coughing subsides ... we are okay. I have only had to add an additional Lasix twice ... and that was quite a while back.
> 
> ...


Hello Marie! 

I am so glad Snowball is doing so well these days! It warms the heart knowing we are extending their lives while they still have the chance for great quality too. Gosh, Lollie still acts like a puppy sometimes and when he does I feel so happy for him.

I love hearing how Snowball is doing and what meds are helping! Definitely gives insight to Lollies condition and steps we might be able to take with adjustments. 

Lollie has been on Lasix twice a day pretty much these past 6 months. We tried lowering the dosage both in quantity and times daily. Lollie instantly bloats up and coughs constantly unless he is on it twice daily and a lot of it. He gets 50 mg twice daily. The vet increased his Enalapril double, to 5mg twice daily, along with the Spironolactone to 25mg twice daily. I think this last adjustments of these 2 meds have helped him this week. His respirations were up near 40 again, now they are back down to upper 20,s to lower 30s. Vet says we are maxed out on his meds and I can only pray he goes as long as possible. He has so much water around his heart only half of it is working, heart has also been displaced in his body because of it. His heart is definitely beating with less force this week as he is not rocking as he sits. So this is good. 

Snowball is also on Enalapril? What dosages of Lasix and Enalapril is he on?


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

TwoCrows said:


> Recent photo...
> 
> View attachment 274712


 I am so sorry to hear the news on Lollie, I am sorry she is going through this , it’s heartbreaking. Try to be strong for precious Lollie these babies capture our hearts. This photo is so beautiful of your babydoll.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I saw this and thought about you and sweet little Lollie.
👍 😘


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I saw this and thought about you and sweet little Lollie.
> 👍 😘
> 
> View attachment 274774


Awww.... thank you! Honestly, this is exactly how it is, I've wanted to jump in the grave with them at death. I'd bargain away everything just to get them back. 

Right now I am crocheting a Maltese dog and all I have left to do is sew the parts together and groom it in the fashion of Lollie. 😊 This will be my reminder that my baby is still at my side.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's my Lollie, crochet style! 😆


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh my! How adorable and very cute is that! 
You are so creative! Such a sweet reminder of your sweet little Lollie.
I'm praying you can enjoy both your crocheted version of Lollie *AND* the real version for a very long time!
Hugs! 🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Oh my! How adorable and very cute is that!
> You are so creative! Such a sweet reminder of your sweet little Lollie.
> I'm praying you can enjoy both your crocheted version of Lollie *AND* the real version for a very long time!
> Hugs! 🐶 🐾🌻


Thanks! 💖


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leyla, I am sorry I missed seeing your last post earlier asking me for the dosages of Snowball’s Enalapril and Lasix. His Enalapril and Lasix (the Pimobendan, too) are compounded ... but, the dosages are the same as the regular tabs.


*****

_ENALAPRL_.. (chicken) VET 0.5MG MINI TABS
Give one tablet by mouth twice daily

_FUROSEMIDE
(LASIX)_ ... 3.125MG MINI TABS
Snowball takes one tablet by mouth once a day.
( he initially took Lasix twice a day ... but, because Snowball’s condition was stabilized ... his 
cardiologist said Snowball was able to take it once a day)

_PIMOBENDAN_ ... (chicken) 0.75MG MINI TABS
Give one tablet by mouth twice a day

_HYDROCOCODONE-HOMATROPINE_ .. 5-1-5. ( this dosage is a specifically formulated dosage for dogs)
(FOR COUGH Snowball can have 1/4 tablet by mouth two to three times a day.
However, so far he only has it twice a day.

*****
Before Snowball’s vet appointments I give him _Gababentin_... but, I don’t have that bottle with the prescribed dosage in front of me right now. He takes that to help calm him down a little so he doesn’t get overly stressed at vet appointments. Before the pandemic ... all of his check-ups, lab work, and laser/acupuncture treatments were done here at home. That was because it substantially helped reduce the stress levels for him. 

The reason I have Snowball’s heart meds compounded ... is because the regular mini-tabs never divided evenly with the pill cutter! And, that always stressed me because I am a stickler when it comes to making sure Snowball is receiving the proper/exact dosages twice a day. The pill cutters often divide the pills too big or two small! Now with the compounded tabs they don’t need to be divided at all.

Leyla, I am not online as much as I would like ... so, please know that you can call me if you have any questions or just need or want to talk. You can private message me and I will give you my phone number. Also, I am on Facebook as Marie Zech if you want to friend me there, too.

Please give Lollie lots of hugs and kisses from me. ❤🐾💕🐾❤

Marie


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Leyla, I am sorry I missed seeing your last post earlier asking me for the dosages of Snowball’s Enalapril and Lasix. His Enalapril and Lasix (the Pimobendan, too) are compounded ... but, the dosages are the same as the regular tabs.
> 
> 
> *****
> ...


Hello Marie! 

Thanks for all your info on Snowball's med dosages! In comparison, Lollie is loaded with the heart meds. I am so happy to hear Snowball has stabilized. Sounds like he is getting the best of care between doctors and your love! He is one lucky boy to have you! 🐶

Lollie has some advanced crippling arthritis mainly in his back and leg joints and was on Rimadyal for inflammation and pain for about 1 yr previously. But now that he is on these heart meds, Rimadyal doesn't play nice with these drugs (it weakens the strength and potency of the Enalapril especially) so his arthritis has been on a roll lately. Yesterday Lollie came down his foam stairs off the couch and started crying loudly, flopped down writhing in pain! Terrified me to death to say the least, and of course its weekend. (Vets are closed) Anyway, I quieted him down and laid him on his side and gave him a dose of the Rimadyal. He hurt quite a bit yesterday. He is better today now and seems to be back to where he was before this shooting pain, thankfully he didn't dislocate anything! He is way to young to be so old! 

Thank you so much for your offer to chat privately. I may need it at some point, you are such a dear!! 💖 I don't have Facebook, yes I live under a rock. 😂 But I appreciate your compassion Marie!! 😘💕 Give Snowball huggies and smooches for me!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TwoCrows said:


> Here's my Lollie, crochet style! 😆
> 
> View attachment 274775


Omg...this is absolutely the cutest!! I wish I could make something like that. I don’t have the patience or the talent. 
Like Paulann said, I hope you get to enjoy the both of them for a very long time 💕


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...this is absolutely the cutest!! I wish I could make something like that. I don’t have the patience or the talent.
> Like Paulann said, I hope you get to enjoy the both of them for a very long time 💕


Thanks so much! The stitch to create all the hair (loop stitch) is a bit difficult on my arthritic hands, 😂 under all that is a smooth looking dog. It's a fun pattern as long as I don't add the loop stitch! 

Those 3 adorable babies in your signature are so cute! 💖


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TwoCrows said:


> Thanks so much! The stitch to create all the hair (loop stitch) is a bit difficult on my arthritic hands, 😂 under all that is a smooth looking dog. It's a fun pattern as long as I don't add the loop stitch!
> 
> Those 3 adorable babies in your signature are so cute! 💖


It looks very time consuming. I admire you, Paulann and everyone else here who is crafty and the patience/focus that’s needed to complete these projects 🥰


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> It looks very time consuming. I admire you, Paulann and everyone else here who is crafty and the patience/focus that’s needed to complete these projects 🥰


Crocheting is so relaxing. I'm pretty high strung, 😂 so having to focus helps me stay centered. I tend to do more in the winter, I have several patterns lined up already.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh I LOVE that Maltese 
Your so gifted
I use to crochet and embroidery, cross stitching was something I loved.
I made quilts also 
I don't do this any longer.
I did make Walter and little Lucky matching afgans a couple years ago 
That was my last crocheting 
Years ago I made a few baby afgans and embroidery quilt squares for one day
my great grandkids. 
Its amazing how time changes things.
I love seeing your crafts

Paulann is also so gifted


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh I LOVE that Maltese
> Your so gifted
> I use to crochet and embroidery, cross stitching was something I loved.
> I made quilts also
> ...


Great that you used to crochet! I go through phases, I will go on a craze and do one project after another, then I will not touch it for months or even a year. I think the pandemic has me more interested in crocheting now, keeps the stress down. 😆


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CHF takes too many of our "kids". I lost my sweet Archie to that. He was diagnosed with a slight heart murmur back in 2012 and he lived until March 2016. His meds were $200 a month but they could not save him. I hope your sweet baby doesn't suffer to badly. I now believe I waited too long for my decision to put Archie to sleep, his life was awful in the end.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

The A Team said:


> CHF takes too many of our "kids". I lost my sweet Archie to that. He was diagnosed with a slight heart murmur back in 2012 and he lived until March 2016. His meds were $200 a month but they could not save him. I hope your sweet baby doesn't suffer to badly. I now believe I waited too long for my decision to put Archie to sleep, his life was awful in the end.


Oh I am so sorry about Archie! Sometimes its hard to know when its time, only afterwards can we see just how much they have declined and how bad they really were. It happens so slowly, hard to see at the time. 

Yes Lollies meds are about $100 a month, but what ever it costs to keep him breathing well! I won't keep him alive if he starts to suffer. He is doing well so far with his last med adjustment. Appreciating every day as they come with him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on little Lollies


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Checking in on little Lollies


Good morning!

Oh how sweet of you! 💖

Lollie is doing good this past week, he has good days and not so good days though. Mornings especially can be rough on him, he gets very cold and shivers, obviously his heart isn't circulating his blood well. And on these types of mornings, many times the entire day sets him up for weak spells. So I automatically put a sweater on him every morning now. But he's still a happy boy, even played a bit yesterday before bed! Yesterday he was too cold to eat his breakfast, this morning he wolfed the bowl of food down! This is what he is doing right now. 😍










Thanks for looking in on us! I hope all is well with you and yours!! 💖💕💖


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Just an update, Lollie is still with us! 🐶 He had a collapse last week and he gets more tired with each passing day. But he still tries to play, barks for his food and wow, his appetite is still going strong! We cherish each and every moment with him. 💖💕🐾


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad that he is hanging in there. It is really difficult when they start to develop these health problems. The fact he is playing and eating are really good signs.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> I am glad that he is hanging in there. It is really difficult when they start to develop these health problems. The fact he is playing and eating are really good signs.


Thank you! This is exactly how we are taking this day by day. As long as he has a good appetite and enjoys life, we know he's still ok. He's starting to cough more, wheeze a bit, one day at a time here. He still gets all the lovin' and has no interest in leaving his family! 😊


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TwoCrows said:


> Thank you! This is exactly how we are taking this day by day. As long as he has a good appetite and enjoys life, we know he's still ok. He's starting to cough more, wheeze a bit, one day at a time here. He still gets all the lovin' and has no interest in leaving his family! 😊


i hope he continues to do well. I will watch for updates.
My girl just got dx with leaky valve. I’m hoping it doesn’t develop into anything that will have her suffering more than she already does from her other medical issues.
Sending positive healing prayers to your boy 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Holding you close in prayer & thoughts! Big hugs!


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you both @maddysmom and @edelweiss we appreciate the prayers! 

@maddysmom I hope your girl with the leaky valve does ok. Always stressful when things go wrong with our babies. I will definitely be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers! 💖


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Just wanted to let you all know, we put Lollie down yesterday. He was having daily collapses and seizures. He was beginning to have trouble breathing and the breathing was getting louder. He was nauseous a lot and was losing his appetite. Lollie got so weak and feeble, he was definitely pulling away this past week. 

This is SO hard to get past, we miss him SO much, the house is incredibly empty without his little spirit and I just hope I get a sign soon that he is ok where ever he is. Hopefully he made it over the rainbow bridge. 😭

Thank you all for your support. Give your babies hugs for me. 💖


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

TwoCrows said:


> Just wanted to let you all know, we put Lollie down yesterday. He was having daily collapses and seizures. He was beginning to have trouble breathing and the breathing was getting louder. He was nauseous a lot and was losing his appetite. Lollie got so weak and feeble, he was definitely pulling away this past week.
> 
> This is SO hard to get past, we miss him SO much, the house is incredibly empty without his little spirit and I just hope I get a sign soon that he is ok where ever he is. Hopefully he made it over the rainbow bridge. 😭
> 
> Thank you all for your support. Give your babies hugs for me. 💖


I am so so sorry. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news, your baby was so beautiful so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you so much! The quality of his life had diminished greatly this past month, the vet said we didn't wait too long nor did we bring him in too soon. My heart is in a million pieces right now, he will never be forgotten. 

Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a super Mom you are/were to keep so in step w/Lollie & do the last best thing you could to keep him from more suffering. Bless your heart! I pray you will find peace in that & that w/time your good memories of your life together will resurface to cheer you. Lollie is certainly enjoying his new healthy body over in what some call "rainbow land" & what I call heaven. God created all things great & small & loves them dearly---he is in good hands!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leyla, I am so sorry to be reading the sad news about your precious Lollie. 

I love what Sandi wrote for you ... her words express my same thoughts for you. I hope you find peace and comfort in knowing that you were such a loving and caring mommy to your beloved Lollie. 

Now Lollie is an angel in Heaven. I pray you can feel Lollie’s angelic spirit surround you and your heart with love, peace, and comfort.

Sending you healing hugs, Leyla. ❤


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

@edelweiss @Snowball Pie's Mommi Thank you both SO much! 🤗 We gave Lollie the best life we knew how. He really declined these past weeks and he was no longer enjoying life, so many collapses and seizures. Its only been 3 days since we had him put down, feels like 3 months. I am still struggling with his loss and probably will for quite sometime. Thank you for your kind words. 💖💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Heartbreaking~loving thoughts are sent your way, so very sorry for your loss of Lollie.


----------



## TwoCrows (Jan 27, 2020)

@maddysmom Thank you SO much! You kind words mean so much to me. 🤗


----------

